# Safety concerns on GMR banks?



## Globadoc (Jun 27, 2011)

OK, you fine folks have convinced me. I am interested in fishing the GMR with my 14yo son early some mornings and around dusk. The two of us scouted the place out around the dam in West Carrollton, down through Miamisburg, Crains Run, and Franklin and saw several places that look like they are easy to reach for fishing from the bank. A few more spots looked interesting in Middletown via Google Maps.

However, there are a few posts here that make me concerned about the safety (not to mention a few curious references to backing in spots in Crains Run). Exactly how safe/unsafe is it (w/o carrying concealed)?


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

Haven't fished crains run in a couple years but I never had any problems. I really like that area for smallies. I have never had a problem thru franklin or middletown either. At the same time I have also been considering concealed carry because you just never know what kind of weirdos are out there anymore.


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

Likewise I have never had any issues with people on the GMR where I have fished. I have fished in west carrollton, north of Dayton, never in Franklin, but considering the city doubt any saftey issues. Like previously said you never know when a problem will occur. In my years I have never had any issues fishing public land. Doesn't mean that tomorrow it won't happen. If you're worried carry a cell phone, and fish either in a very public place, or a very secluded private place. If you are considering obtaining a permit to carry concealed I would reccomend that you obtain additional saftey, and shooting training. There is no point having the ability to carry a firearm concealed and not knowing what to do in the event you're in a position to use it. Not saying you can't shoot or don't have training, but everyone can agree that more training/education will never hurt. Good luck and let us know how you do.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

I haven't had many issues. My car almost got broken into at west carrollton, but some nice people told me and i was able to make my way up, thus causing them to run away. Even though i haven't had many issues on the river, you would never catch me fishing without a gun. Why even put yourself in a position where you can't protect yourself and your son. I would highly suggest carrying a gun with you, that's just me though.


----------



## bgrapala (Nov 1, 2008)

monsterKAT11 said:


> Why even put yourself in a position where you can't protect yourself and your son. I would highly suggest carrying a gun with you, that's just me though.



Agreed 100%


----------



## WishinIwasFishin (Apr 5, 2005)

nice to have some security. The secluded spots sometimes concern me more. If you have a lightweight it won't bother you too much. Just don't forget and lose it!


----------



## imalt (Apr 17, 2008)

On a side note where do you guys keep your gun. I get pretty deep wading sometimes So I wasnt sure to keep in the backpack I take or inside my waders which doesnt seem very convenient if I got into a bad situation. Also remember it might not always be people that could be a problem. The wildlife in some areas could be an issue


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

I am like the others, I have never had any real probs along the GMR but am always watching my back and always make sure I am smart about where I am fishing. This goes with any fishing location, not just along the GMR. I would be more concerned if you were by yourself but with two adults ( I assume a 14 YO boy is large enough to be an adult size) the likelyhood of running into trouble would be slim to none, I would think you may have abigger problem with a car break in if your out after dark vs a confrontational issue. I also agree that a sucluded spot may be a bigger risk then a wide open close to the car or common area would be. this is true anywhere! 

A lot of folks freak out over the cars backed in, waiting to meet other men, but I see it as a good thing when I am fishing, they obviously do not want to atract any attention to themselves so you do not need to worry about them breaking into your car and while they are there, they are watching everyone and others will not be breaking into your car either. They dont bother me and I dont bother them, I feel they are harmless generally.

Salmonid


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

I keep my gun on my waist. Don't do a lot of wading, but if I did I have a shoulder holster, and wouldn't go too deep.


----------



## Globadoc (Jun 27, 2011)

I appreciate the responses, folks. We'll pull in the spot forward and head over to the water and see what we can come up with. It's been a while since I've fished in a moving body of water and I'm anxious to see how it goes.


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

Globadoc said:


> I appreciate the responses, folks. We'll pull in the spot forward and head over to the water and see what we can come up with. It's been a while since I've fished in a moving body of water and I'm anxious to see how it goes.


Good luck to you! Let us know how you do, and don't worry..like riding a bike..


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

good luck! and imalt, i've had friends say the best place they have when wading is on the chest pocket of the waders, sometimes its better to have a gun on you thats not ideally accessible than it is to have no gun at all


----------



## iam20fan (Jan 15, 2006)

i have fished west carrollton all my life and done lots of night fishing there and never no problems. cops patrol it at night .


----------



## yakfish (Mar 13, 2005)

I guess I am just nieve, but what is the signifigance of backing you car in? I can read between the lines and I have a pretty good idea of what you are reffering to but what does it mean?


----------



## fallen513 (Jan 5, 2010)

Queers & pedophiles back their car into their spot @ roadside rest stops & public parks. 


Pay attention & you'll see it more than you want to realize.


----------



## small talk (Feb 13, 2009)

Daz said:


> Damn guys, is it that bad up north?


I've parked and fished along stretch of GMR not too far from downtown Dayton probably 400 - 500 times over the past 20 years. During that time, my vehicles have been broken into twice (smash out passenger side window). So it can happen, but it's infrequent. Any more I just leave nothing of value in my car and the doors unlocked and windows cracked if it doesn't look like rain. If a random crackhead wants to look around for change on the floor, be my guest I guess. Just please don't break my windows...that's a real hassle.


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

fallen513 said:


> Queers & pedophiles back their car into their spot @ roadside rest stops & public parks.
> 
> 
> Pay attention & you'll see it more than you want to realize.




It's true, once you start looking for it you'll $h!T Bricks.


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

Daz said:


> Damn guys, is it that bad up north? I mean car break ins happen every great now and then, but it's usually just young kids doing this ****. Do you have crackheads up there trying to rob you or just bummin money? I backed my truck into a spot on the GMR in middletown and me and my boys fished the river while other people were hangin in the parking lot. We come back to the truck and went on our way, nobody bothered us. If I have to carry a gun with me when I fish the river, then I won't be fishing the river.


well i carry a gun because it CAN happen anywhere, will it? hopefully not, like another stated it's personal preference. you can't argue the fact that for a criminal seeing someone fishing alone and being protected by the cover of darkness isn't a preferred scenario for them




fallen513 said:


> Queers & pedophiles back their car into their spot @ roadside rest stops & public parks.
> 
> 
> Pay attention & you'll see it more than you want to realize.


THATS WHY I KEPT ON GETTING COMPLIMENTS ALL THE TIME! shoot, i just though working out was paying off  i guess i'll start pulling in to parking spots regular from now on.


----------



## leftfordead88 (Oct 22, 2007)

Daz said:


> Damn guys, is it that bad up north? I mean car break ins happen every great now and then, but it's usually just young kids doing this ****. Do you have crackheads up there trying to rob you or just bummin money? I backed my truck into a spot on the GMR in middletown and me and my boys fished the river while other people were hangin in the parking lot. We come back to the truck and went on our way, nobody bothered us. If I have to carry a gun with me when I fish the river, then I won't be fishing the river.


Crime can happen anywhere. Its your choice to carry or not carry. But its better to have a gun and not need it than need one and not have it. So you'll never catch me without my glock 26


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

imalt said:


> On a side note where do you guys keep your gun. I get pretty deep wading sometimes So I wasnt sure to keep in the backpack I take or inside my waders which doesnt seem very convenient if I got into a bad situation. Also remember it might not always be people that could be a problem. The wildlife in some areas could be an issue


S&W 642 in my right front pocket. Easy access, standing or wading. 

The issue of backing into a parking space is well known signal...


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

Let me start with I believe that, with proper training, individuals should have the right to carry a concealed weapon. I also believe those individuals should be required to qualify on a range on a regular basis or lose their CC permits.
It absolutely amazes me that so many think that they significantly safer just carrying a hand gun. Now there are a few individuals that will take the time to practice, on a regular basis (weekly), with their carry weapon. 
However in my experience they are few and far between. The vast majority of my friends that have CC permits couldnt hit a barn door from 15 ft with a hand gun  and that would be on a sunny day without the stress of someone coming at them! Under adverse circumstances they are more likely to shoot themselves than an attacker. 
Pulling out their .357 will probably scare the crap out of all but those capable of taking away their peacemaker  That event would probably decrease their life span or increase their laundry bill. 
Before I catch the wrath of those that will proclaim their skill with a hand gun, and the macho individuals that will boast just let someone try and take my gun  you might want to check the last time you needed to clean your weapon.
OK let me have it


----------



## Daz (May 13, 2009)

Personal choice, I respect that. I'll carry my gun when I hunt. Tight lines to everybody out there.


----------



## "Big" mark the shark (Jan 21, 2010)

Not that this has any thing to do with this post but my kids moved to Dayton in the five oaks area. my first trip there I stoped a police man to get some directions and he ask what business I had there. I sed I aM PICKING UP MY KIDS he told me not to stop for no one and if they try to stop you run them over and call 911 I was like ho ****. and he sed if I had a knife or something to keep it by my side. needless to say my kids have moved to a better part of town so I can most certainly see the concern on carrying a gun.


----------



## WishinIwasFishin (Apr 5, 2005)

I carry my LCP in my chest in my waders or in my vest. I just keep it in a glad bag to keep it dry. If I need to get it quick I can just rip the bag. It is light and I sometimes forget I have it. I figure the noise alone can avoid a problem with another person or an animal. And yes I know, if you draw it you must be prepared to use it.

It is my opinion that all fisherman are a little safer because some of us carry while we fish. It is just like being down on a houseboat down south. It is common knowledge that there is a very good chance that there is a firearm on that boat - thus many would be thieves stay away.

Deterrance is a key factor.

Safe fishing everyone.


----------



## Globadoc (Jun 27, 2011)

As a follow-up: my son and I fished the GMR near Crain's Run and got nothing to show for it. Not even a nibble. We chalked it up to a bad day on the water since neither of the two groups fishing up and down stream from us seemed to catch anything either. We plan to go out again one day next week. Relevant to my original post, no troubles whatsoever. Nothing that even remotely set off my "spidey senses". I'm not so sure I would have felt comfortable shooting at anyone near the park anyway. I would be my look to miss the perp and hit a 6yo in the parking lot.

Thanks for your help!


----------



## Captain Failboat (Jul 10, 2011)

So this isn't really on topic but its some interesting stuff with concealed carry. http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=kassP7zI0qc#at=16


----------



## monsterKAT11 (Jun 20, 2004)

that officer was out of line with his unprofessional comments but you can't tell me that dude didn't have all the time in the world to yell that out the window or tell him as soon as he walks up. if the cop doesn't wanna hear you talk, you talk over him, if he won't let you talk you scream over him. i'd rather take a disorderly over a failure to notify any day


----------



## socdad (Jul 25, 2005)

The officer in the video validates the saying A foul mouth is evidence of a weak mind 


----------



## ohiooutdoors365 (Mar 15, 2011)

I fish where I want and bar NONE! Any place in this world can be dangerous.Use caution everywhere. But your not walking into a war zone . I wouldnt worry about it. Trouble USUALLY finds itself! Have fun fishing.


----------



## WishinIwasFishin (Apr 5, 2005)

Captain Failboat said:


> So this isn't really on topic but its some interesting stuff with concealed carry. http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=kassP7zI0qc#at=16


I could go on forever - but don't want to hijack this thread. I feel sorry for other law enforcement officers who have jerks like this give their position a bad name.


----------



## Jackfish (Apr 15, 2004)

I have fished a lot around the WC damn over the last 15 years or so.

I have not had any trouble  but I am careful. I dont have a CC, but I do strap a big old buck knife to my side in plain sight. Not nearly as good as a CC, but is a visible deterrent. I have been thinking about getting my CC for some time now.

I have spotted a number of strange people over the years there. Hard to define, but people I could tell where defiantly not there to fish or had a something very strange about them (body language, nervous eyes, etc.) i.e. people that seemed like trouble or set off the internal warning bells. On most occasions I simply keep my eyes on them  on a few occasions those internal warning bells where strong enough I packed up & left.



 Now, help me understand the other thing please. I drive a jeep and keep all my gear in the back of it, it only makes sense to back into a spot as it is easier to load & unload my gear. Should I not be doing this??? Is this sending out some strange invitation or is there a multistep process? Is it ok to back in, get out and unload? Im thinking it must be, as I have not had any approach me about anything strange like that. Now I guess Im wondering if I back into to unload, but get a phone call and sit there to finish the call before I unload  hmmm, I may have to revise my unloading approach.

And to back up what Salmonid said  I would guess that having those individuals around would provide a much higher degree of safety from break-ins even though now I afraid I will have to walk all the way around my car to get to my gear.


----------



## Phantom20 (Aug 4, 2011)

200 something odd years ago a group of guys signed a piece of paper saying I have the right to bare arms. Now with that said I don't have a CCW but my being ex military and having be trained I still carry my gun when I fish some spot and I have my kids with me. Now I don't care what some might think but at the end of the day I know I can deal with dealing with a gun charge or prison VS someone hurting my kids just cuz they want what have. Also think about where you are fishing if you feel that you have to carry a gun to fish while you fish there just maybe you shouldn't being fishing there 

Thanks


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

Phantom20 said:


> 200 something odd years ago a group of guys signed a piece of paper saying I have the right to bare arms. Now with that said I don't have a CCW but my being ex military and having be trained I still carry my gun when I fish some spot and I have my kids with me. Now I don't care what some might think but at the end of the day I know I can deal with dealing with a gun charge or prison VS someone hurting my kids just cuz they want what have. Also think about where you are fishing if you feel that you have to carry a gun to fish while you fish there just maybe you shouldn't being fishing there
> 
> Thanks


Maybe you should just pay a small amount of money and get your licence to carry concealed. Then you can protect your family, and yourself legally.


----------



## TCK (Aug 24, 2011)

Im kinda new on this forum but to those of you not in the know... You do NOT have to have a CHL to carry a handgun in the state of Ohio. If your legally allowed to own a handgun then you have the right to carry that gun IN PLAIN SIGHT. Thats right, strap it to your hip and go about your fishing as you normaly would, just dont let your shirt even begin to cover it up. If your approched by an LEO, I would just tell them your currently open carrying a firearm as allowed by current ohio laws. You MUST not transport that gun in your vehicle loaded though and you cannot posses a loaded magazine in your vehicle. Get to where your going, load up your mag or cylinder, chamber a round and stick it in your holster.

I have had my CHL since the law was passed and I'm up to date on current ORC. I suggest those that are going to carry to practice and take some courses if you can swing it. I carry almost everywhere I go because you never know when or if something bad might happen. It's like carrying a knife, just because you carry it, doesnt mean you do so because you plan to use it. Be aware of your surroundings and always carry a BRIGHT flashlight with you at night. You can get a 100+ lumen Coleman LED light from Walmart for under $30.00 that takes AAA batteries and will temporarily blind someone at night. Carrying a can of pepper spray is a good idea too along with your gun or in place of your gun. I keep a can of it in my work truck since work doesnt allow for CCW.

I enjoy this forum and wish everyone out there safe and happy fishing.


----------



## bigfish2012 (May 4, 2009)

Like many I have grown up fishing the GMR and have never had any confrontations. Plenty of odd people without a doubt but never any confrontations or car break ins. Strangest thing that ever happened took place in the back of those huge fields just north of crains run. On a winter time channel cat adventure we cut across those fields opposed to taking the bike path. About 100 yards from the woods in the back of the field we came across a full set of cloths the size and color of something a girl from age 5 to 8 would wear. Everything from the jacket to underwear were there which was very strange considering they were in great condition and it was winter. The cloths were too nice for someone to just leave behind. We immediately assumed the worst and contacted the police who didn't think that little girls cloths in a remote area was out of the ordinary. As we approached the woods we immediately saw a tent set back in the brush that was concealed by brush in a very suspicious manner. We werent carrying concealed but we both had fillet knives on our belts. No one was in the tent so we passed and headed down to the river. On our way out at dusk we took the bike path south and passed the area where the tent was. It was raining at this point and no one in their right mind should have been out where we were. After we were about 75 yards passed we looked back to watch our back and a guy was standing at edge of the bike path where the tent was and looked down the path at us. We kept our gaurd up and kept a steady pace to the car. We called the police to notify them of the suspicous activity and they said they would have someone check it out. Hard telling if they ever did investigate but the situation gave my friend and i chills and a new perspective on the area for sure. either carry concealed or never fish alone. Both would be my suggestion.


----------



## Trockstroh (Aug 16, 2011)

I don't want to sound like a tough guy or anything, but often when I go to remote areas alone I keep a pocket knife handy incase of an attack, I was also thinking of getting my ccw so I can keep my wife and dogs safe when we go out to remote areas.


----------



## The Yeti (Mar 17, 2009)

I pretty much stay around the lower portion of the GMR but have never run into any problems. I try to fish with a buddy as often as I can but don't always have that luxury. Vehicle break-ins are my biggest worry. I've walked through pitch-black woods with no flashlight or weapon and not felt the least bit insecure but anytime I hear a noise in the general direction of my truck, I'm always wondering if I should go check it out. There's nothing to take though so any thief would be highly disappointed.


----------



## zachxbass (Jun 23, 2011)

I too feel that the biggest risk is having your vehicle broken in to. I feel that my sharp knife will protect me from 99% of anyone who might mess with me. i mainly fish the stretch near miamisburg - chataqua. mostly near the dp&l power plant dam. never had any issues. i've seen some weirdos but nothing to bad. I just make sure i have nothing of value left in my car, and leave the doors unlocked. That way my windows don't get smashed. never had any issues


----------

